# Loose Monitor Cables



## Redirect Left (Apr 21, 2015)

Hello.

A few year ago I bought an AOC monitor (AOC 831W specifically). The power cable was loose, and a slight jig of the desk, happens often when sitting and you knock it etc will cause the monitor to flicker as it momentarily loses power, or it just turns off as the cable falls slightly below the pickups. At the time i contacted AOC, they said this was 'normal expected behavior'. Got over it.

Few month ago I bought a Samsung S19C200 to multiple monitor with. Same problem again! I contacted Samsung, you guessed it, this is expected behaviour. Now i'm no expert, but at school I was taught power cables must be 100% secure, any potential sparking is a potential for a fire (extreme, but there we go). From the sound effects I can hear when this happens, there is sparking going on.

Is there an actual cable I can get that fits snugly and correctly in monitors? I cannot fathom that loose cables and sparking is considered regular and safe. Certainly doesn't feel safe when I get off my chair and knock my desk and 2 of my 3 monitors suddenly have a little rave. The 3rd monitor, another AOC (N19W) has a snug fit cable, which is rather nice, like the other 2 monitors, the cable is the one that was provided with the monitor in box, as I assumed the manfacturers would know best!

The cable type is included as an attachment, all 3 monitors use the same interface. I've been told its an IEC60320 with a C13/14 coupler (using european standards, I am British), if that helps


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, i have never seen a power cable loose on any of my monitors or other devices that uses that cable. they should not be loose should be a snug fit. can you use the good cable that fits good in the monitor on one that is bad to see how that one fits? if that one fits good in the other monitor might want to get new cables.


----------



## Redirect Left (Apr 21, 2015)

The cable that is in the 'good' monitor also fits somewhat better in the other two monitors. Still a bit loose, but you do need to tug on it to get it to come out, whereas the other ones just drop out with a bit of a nudge. Not sure if that cable has a slightly mishapen/wider coupler, or if the monitors have mishapen holes?, or neither of them lol


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That just doesn't sound right and I would return them.
I had a Gateway monitor where a slight movement on the desk changed the position of the monitor and or shut it off. A closer look a week later made me realize I mounted the base incorrectly and once fixed the monitor was stable. This had nothing to do with cables yet I thought I would mention it because putting the base on wrong could shorten the cables.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well i am thinking if you want to try this you could take a needle nose pliers and bend the prongs on monitor out a little bit so it has a tighter fit. but that would be last resort. i would try finding new cables if monitor is not under warranty


----------



## Redirect Left (Apr 21, 2015)

I have submitted the new Samsung for RMA, Samsung said they'd be no fault found and it was a waste of time.

Is there a chance its because of them being supplied with really cheap cables or something and I can buy better ones?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

would be hard to say if it's the cable or the socket, but could try new cables.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I have to ask: Are the cables fully inserted into the sockets? Many have a sort of detent in the socket which holds the plug in place but which requires a fair amount of force to push the plug over.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

gcavan said:


> I have to ask: Are the cables fully inserted into the sockets? Many have a sort of detent in the socket which holds the plug in place but which requires a fair amount of force to push the plug over.


I agree. All my years around computers, I've never had a "loose" cable. I'd suspect the cables aren't being firmly pushed into place.


----------



## Redirect Left (Apr 21, 2015)

They are being pushed in as far as they will go.

Somewhat offended you'd think I was that stupid, won't be coming here again!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

For goodness sake please don't take this personally, we have to be sure and after 4 posts, how could we really know you?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't be offended, often the simplest thing can be the one overlooked, I know I have done it more than once.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't mean to offend you. But after all my years of providing support, it's the common things that I (we) take for granted that are often the problem.

In any case, if they are loose and falling out, the device or the power cables are faulty. Are you using the cables supplied with the monitors, or cables from other hardware? 

I'd contact the manufacturer again. It would be "expected behavior" of a loose cable, but what they obviously misunderstood is that the cable should NOT be loose.


----------

